# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Tmerri nga banda e policëve - News, Lajme - Vizion Plus

## Akuamarini

Qe nga rastet e grabitjeve të bujshme e deri të rrëmbimi i personave kyç në ngjarje të rënda kriminale, të gjitha ngjarje të rënda, mbajnë firmën e autorëve të maskuar si policë.Vetëm përgjatë dy viteve në 5 ngjarje kriminale, uniforma e policisë ka bërë që, jo vetëm autorët të mos identifikohen, por ngjarjet të mbeten të pazbardhura.Pas rrëmbimit mafioz dhe ekzekutimit të Gazmend Çollakut në Durrës nga persona të maskuar si efektivë policie, për herë të parë, forcat speciale të kriminelëve u shfaqën në grabitjen e biznesit të familjes Frroku. Në prill të vitit 2014, Banda e Babagjyshave zgjodhi uniformat speciale të policisë, për të grabitur biznesin e familjes Frroku në Kombinat. Të kamufluar me një automjet me targa greke, xhama të zinj dhe një tabelë policie, 4 anëtarët e bandës futen për në ambientin e basteve sportive në pronësi të familjes së deputetit Mark Frroku. Nën kërcënimin e armëve, ata morën kursimet e arkës së dy bizneseve.Një vit më pas, në një tjetër ngjarje të rëndë, kamuflazhi i policisë shërbeu për të rrëmbyer një person. Enver Stafuka, i cili u akuzua në vitin 2013 si personi që vodhi makinën që u përdoru për vrasjen e kryekomisar Dritan Lamajt u rrëmbye nga 4 persona të maskuar si efektivë. Rrëmbimi i tij u bë në Fushë Krujë ku 43-vjeçari sapo hipte në mjetin e tij. Ai u mor forcërisht u prangos dhe më pas grabitësit e hipën në një automjet, i cili më pas u drejtua për nga qyteti i Durrësit. Për fatin e Enver Stafukës, policia nuk ka ende asnjë të dhënë.Në një tjetër ngjarje të rëndë, sërish persona të kamufluar si efektivë policie grabitën me armë makinën e një kompanie të sigurisë private. Grabitja ndodhi brenda pak sekondave në rrugën dytësore të autostradës Tiranë-Durrës, ndërkohë që agresorët arritën të merrnin dy thasë me para me një vlerë prej 5 milionë lekësh. Makina që ata përdorën, u gjet e djegur në afërsi të mbikalimit të Kasharit. E njëjta skemë u përdor dhe në grabitjen e mbi 3 milionë eurove të një banke të nivelit të dytë. Sasia e parave po transportohej për në Rinas, ndërkohë që kamuflazhi i policisë dhe thirrjet ndal policia, bënë që rojet e sigurisë të ndalonin makinën. Grabitja ishte shume e lehtë, pasi nuk hasën në rezistencën e efektivëve privatë, ndërkohë që automjeti i përdorur nga grabitësit u dogj për të humbur gjurmët.Shfaqja e të njëjtëve elementë në këto ngjarje ka ngritur dyshime të forta tek policia, se kemi të bëjmë me një grup të strukturuar që vepron me forma mafioze, ku nuk përjashtohet dhe bashkëpunimi me elementë të inkriminuar brenda radhëve të uniformave blu.

----------


## Akuamarini

Ngjarjet kriminale përgjatë vitit 2016/ Vrasjet mafioze, përplasjet mes bandave dhe hakmarrjet

----------


## Akuamarini

2017-a do të njihet si viti kur iu dha fund kultivimit të kanabisit në Shqipëri. Nëpërmjet një strategjie të posaçme qeveria angazhoi të gjitha insitucionet për të parandaluar ardhjen e farës së kanabisit në vendin tonë, por edhe kultivimin e saj. Policia e Shtetit mori përsipër çdo zonë për të kontrolluar nga toka dhe ajri, duke arrestuar çdo person apo grup kriminal që merrej me kultivimin e  kanabisit. Ndryshe nga 2016-a pamjet nga ajri ku Report TV shkoi me helikopter, treguan se nuk kishte më kanabis në një nga zonat më problematike, atë të Maleve të Dukagjinit. 
Edhe Raporti i Monitorimit nga ajri i Guardia di Financa tregonte se në Shqipëri u mbollën vetëm 90 parcela me kanabis në 2017-në, në krahasim me 2086 parcela që u kultivuan në 2016-në. Këto parcela ishin shkatërruar nga Policia e Shtetit që sipas ministrit të Brendshëm Fatmir Xhafaj, i është dhënë fund kultivimit të kanabisit në vendin tonë. Pavarisht strategjisë, lufta e policisë në vitin 2017 vijoji me drogën e cila ishte kultivuar në vitin 2016 dhe që qëndronte në magazina.

----------


## Akuamarini

TIRANE- News24 dhe BalkanWeb kanë siguruar pamjet nga momenti kur një person ende i paidentifikuar ka vendosur tritolin në banesën e Gazmir Dacit. Në pamjet filmike shihet se si një person, i veshur me bluzë me kapuç, largohet me vrap nga banesa e Dacit, i cili vuan dënimin për vrasjen e Valmir Kolaverit dhe plagosjen e vëllait të tij, Robertit.

----------


## Akuamarini

Një tentativë grabitje me armë zjarri ka ndodhur mbrëmë në Shkodër. 
Tre persona të maskuar dhe të armatosur kanë shkuar për të grabitur shtetasin Agron Veseli, 62 vjeç në afërsi të shkollës 9-vjeçare “Ismail Qemali”.

Grabitësit pasi hynë brenda shtëpisë kanë goditur disa herë 62-vjeçarin dhe i kanë kërkuar para.
Grabitësit i kanë thënë se do të vrasim, por Veseli i është përgjigjur duke i thënë po të doni më vrisni se para nuk kam. 
Pas një njoftimi nga komshinjtë, policia ka mbërritur në vendngjarje.

----------


## Akuamarini

Një tentativë grabitje me armë zjarri ka ndodhur mbrëmë në Shkodër. 
Tre persona të maskuar dhe të armatosur kanë shkuar për të grabitur shtetasin Agron Veseli, 62 vjeç në afërsi të shkollës 9-vjeçare Ismail Qemali.

Grabitësit pasi hynë brenda shtëpisë kanë goditur disa herë 62-vjeçarin dhe i kanë kërkuar para.
Grabitësit i kanë thënë se do të vrasim, por Veseli i është përgjigjur duke i thënë po të doni më vrisni se para nuk kam. 
Pas një njoftimi nga komshinjtë, policia ka mbërritur në vendngjarje.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Akuamarini

i funksiononte banda e trafikantëve, çfarë u gjet brenda laboratorit në Shkodër

----------


## Akuamarini

ronditet sërish kryeqyteti. Një i ri u ekzekutua me armë zjarri për hakmarrje në një rrugicë pranë banesës në zonën e Kinostudios. Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 20:30 minuta, pranë një karburanti dhe një picerie. Viktima është Mario Majollari 28 vjeç, banues në Kinostudio. Vrasja ka ndodhur rreth 300 metra nga Komisariati i Policisë Rrugore. Burime për Report Tv pohojnë se viktima ishte duke shkuar në banesë në momentin që është qëlluar me armë zjarri nga makinë në lëvizje. Gazetari i Report Tv Dricim Caka raporton se autori e ka qëlluar tre herë me silenciator duke e lënë të vdekur në vend. 

Fqinjët dhe të afërmit kanë lajmëruar policinë, e cila ka pasi ka mbërritur në vendin e ngjarjes është vendosur në ndjekje të një makine, e cila është larguar në drejtim të Tufinës, ku dyshohet se janë fshehur autorët. Ndërkohë që janë marrë në pyetje dhe shoqëruar 5 dëshmitarë që ndodheshin në zonë për të identifikuar autorët, zona ku ndodhi vrasja nuk ka kamera sigurie, pasi është errësirë totale.

----------


## Akuamarini

STAR PLUS TV SHKODËR - LAJMI I FUNDIT NË KOHE REALE JU VJEN ME ANE TË NJË NJOFTIMI AUTOMATIK: SHKARKO TANI PROGRAMIN STAR PLUS TV NË:

----------


## Akuamarini

Pamje nga operacioni për kapjen e grabitësve të Rinasit
Këto pamje i përkasin operacionit të Policisë së Shtetit, të zhvilluar këtë të martë, për kapjen e autorëve të grabitjes në rrugën e Rinasit, më 9 Shkurt.

Operacioni për kapjen e tyre u zhvillua në Vorë, Prezë, Fushë  Krujë, Lushnje e Vlorë. Në të morën pjesë edhe forcat RENEA dhe ato të Ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë.

Të arrestuarit në këtë operacion janë Fation Xhyliu, Ditjon Memlika, Neim Avdulaj dhe Ernest Kupa. Ndërsa dy prej autorëve të tjerë, M.A, dhe Ç.A janë shpallur në kërkim.

Grupi, sipas policisë, janë autorë edhe të grabitjes së 2015 ës, të ndodhur në të njëjtin aks rrugor

----------


## Akuamarini

Autori i dyshuar i krimi, Domart Konjari, i cili u arrestua në 2015, ka qenë i dyshuar për tetë vrasje në Shqipëri, Francë dhe disa vende të BE, si dhe për trafik të lëndëve narkotike, por Gjykata shqiptare e liroi me pretendimin se ishin shkelur procedurat. Prej dy vitesh Konjari është në kërkim ndërkombëtar pas mbledhjes së provave shtesë në ngarkim të tij. Franca reagoi ashpër dy vite më parë për lirimin e Konjarit, duke akuzuar drejtësinë shqiptare se lanë të lirë një të dënuar me 10 burg, për hetimin e të cilit autoritetet franceze thanë se kanë harxhuar miliona euro. 

Policia po heton edhe konfliktet e vjetra të bandave të Tiranës, pasi viktima njihej më parë edhe si mik i Franc Konomit, një nga të fortët e bandës së rrugës "Bardhyl" i vrarë në verë të vitit 2010 në një atentat pranë zonës së "9 katësheve" në kryeqytet.

----------


## Akuamarini

Kinostudio, plagosen 3 persona | ABC News Albania

----------


## Akuamarini

Report TV Ekskluzive, 7 persona qëllojnë me kallash e pistoleta, 3 të plagosur në Vlorë
VLORE-REPORT TV siguron pamjet ekskluzive të përplasjes me armë zjarri në datë 27 shkurt pranë Kishës Ortodokse. Në pamjet e siguruara nga Report Tv duken 7 të rinj me pistoleta dhe kallashnikov që qëllojnë ndaj njeri-tjetrit me armë zjarri. Nga shkëmbimi i zjarrit nga dy bandat mbetën 3 persona të plagosur.



 DINAMIKA E PËRPLASJES ME ARME ZJARRI
Në përplasjen me armë zjarri u përfshinë dy grupe kriminale me tre makina. Në makinën tip Fiat kanë qenë Elis Llanaj dhe Taulant Beqiraj, te fuoristrada ka qenë Gazmend Canaj me dy persona të tjerë, ndërsa në ngjarje u përfshi edhe një makinë tip Benz.

 Ngjarja është fiksuar nga kamerat e sigurisë, qw ka siguruar sot Report Tv. Elis Llanaj dhe Taulant Beqiraj kanë deklaruar se fillimisht ka qenë mjeti tip Benz që i ka prerë rrugën Fiatit ku po udhëtonin te Kisha Ortodoske. Drejtuesi i automjetit tip Fiat ka bërë indietro duke tentuar që të largohet, por më pas ka ardhur fuoristrada ku ka qenë Gazmend Canaj dhe dy personat e tjerë.w

----------


## Akuamarini

Vlora, qyteti i atentateve ne vitin 2017 | ABC News Albania
Një makinë u hodh në erë në lagjen Pavarësia. Policia tha se ky ishte një mesazh kërcënimi për pronarin e audit Q7, Flamur Lamaj. Shpërthimi ndodhi poshtë banesës së tij, por që nga ajo ditë ngjarja është akoma e pazbardhur.

9 shkurt 2017

Një 28 vjeçar u shënjestrua dhe u plagos në atentatin e 9 shkurtit. Arlind Lulushi edhe më parë ishte qëlluar për tu vrarë. Lulushi ishte bodyguard i një pike bastesh në lagjen Isa Boletini dhe i arrestuar për ngjarjen ka qenë Klodjan Pashaj.

28 shkurt 2017

Në Llakatund të Vlorës qëllohet me breshëri kallshnikovi një 52 vjeçar. Për vrasjen e tij nuk ka asnjë person në pranga.

10 prill 2017

Elidon Mehmeti 35 vjeç, u ekzekutua me 15 plumba kallashnikovi në zonën e Skelës. Atij i kishin bërë pritë përballë një hoteli. Mehmeti po lëvizte me mjetin e tij drejt shtëpisë dhe policia gjeti 18 gëzhoja. Pak orë më vonë, në fshatin Ferras të Fierit një makinë u gjet e djegur dhe dyshohet se ajo ishte e autorëve. Vrasja e Mehmetit arkivohet si ngjarje e pazbardhur.

20 prill 2017

Ergys Gjioveshaj u vra me armë zjarri në ambjentet e bar fiks-fare, si dhe u plagosën katër persona të tjerë. Në vendin e ngjarjes u gjetën 18 gëzhoja armë zjarri të kalibrit 7.62 mm dhe 14 mm dhe 4 të modelit 7.62. Një pistoletë e markës magnium me 5 copë fishekë iu gjet viktimës në trup, si dhe DVR-ja e kamerave të sigurise që mbikqyrte ambjentet e lokalit. I dyshuari si autor i krimit, Aranit Kondi, është akoma në kërkim, kurse bashkëpunëtori i tij u arrestua.

24 maj 2017

Atentat në qender të Vlorës. Ekzekutohet pronari i një televizioni lokal. I vrarë mbeti edhe drejtori i OSHEE të vlorës Roland Saliu. Një person zbriti nga një makine tip BMË që hapi zjarr në drejtim të Hotel Vlora, pronë e Erven Hysenit. Krimi ndodhi në një orë kur në zonën e Sheshit të Flamurit kishte fluks qytetarësh në lëvizje. Kjo ishte padyshim edhe një prej ngjarjeve më të rënda të shënuara gjatë vitit. Ngjarja nuk është zbardhur.

26 qershor 2017

Fatjon Sinanaj 40 vjeç, u ekzekutua në derën e shtëpisë së tij në Vlorë. Ngjarja ndodhi natën dhe autorët ishin të maskuar. Ata trokitën në shtëpinë e tij dhe e qëlluan sapo u hap dera. Sinanaj vdiq në vend, kurse autorët u larguan me nxitim me një Benz me targa gjermane, të cilin e braktisen rreth 300 m larg vendit të krimit. Pak minuta më vonë, po mbrëmjen e 26 qershorit, persona të paidentifikuar i vunë tritol makinës tip Ford i parkuar në një rrugë dytësore pranë bashkisë së qytetit, në pronësi të 42 vjeçarit Elton Ismailaj.

29 korrik 2017

Renato Omeri u ekzekutua me armë zjarri në afersi të lokalit të familjes së tij, në "Lungomare", në një zonë të populluar nga sezoni turistik. Atentatori iu afrua ngadalë viktimes dhe e qëlloi gjashtë herë me pistoletë. Policia shoqëroi 10 persona, por pas deklarimeve të marra prej tyre, i la të lirë. Pista kryesore e hetimit është ajo e një zinxhiri atentatesh të organizuara ndaj 37  vjeçarit Renato Omeri. Vrasja e 37 vjeçarit ende nuk eshte zbardhur.

01 tetor 2017

Ferdinand Llanaj, 39 vjeç, i biri 8-vjeçar dhe daja i tij, Dritan Begaj 50 vjeç, u plagosën me breshëri kallashnikovi kur makina me të cilin po lëviznin sapo doli nga një pikë karburanti. Ngjarja ndodhi në rrugën Transballkanike në Vlorë dhe autorët ikën me automjetin tip BMË, që u gjet më pas i djegur në një fshat të Fierit. Paraprakisht, policia dyshoi se shënjestra e atentatit ka mundësi të ketë qenë Ferdinand Llanaj, babai i të cilit është vrarë në vijim të një zinxhiri vrasjesh në vitin 1998 në Selenicë. Atentati mbetete ende pa autor.

23 tetor 2017

Makina e Gëzim Dervishit u përfshi nga flakët në lagjen "Partizani", pranë bashkisë së qytetit të Vlorës. Kjo ishte hera e dytë që Dervishit i shkrumbonin makinën dhe ngjarjet janë pa autor.
10 tetor 2017
Makina e Vejushe Dalipaj u hodh në erë me tritol mëngjesin e 10 tetorit në lagjen Uji i ftohtë. Për fat nuk pati viktima, por autorët e vendosjes së eksplozivit nuk u gjetën.

27 nëntor 2017

Nje "Jeep" u hodh në erë me 500 gr tritol në zonën e njohur si Bishti i Kalldrëmit. Atentati ishte i telekomanduar dhe 25 vjeçari Ines Hajrulla, djali i një biznesmeni u plagos rëndë. Ai humbi njërën këmbë por mbijetoi. Policia dyshon që ngjarja ka lidhje me aktivitetet e tij të errëta në të kaluarën./abcnew.alh

----------


## Akuamarini

Report TV - Ekskluzive/ Zbardhet dosja e plotë e shqiptarëve që furnizojnë me droge Ndranghetan
EKSKLUZIVE - Plaku i Madh i kanabisit është një burrë rreth 65 vjeç, i cili banon në një zonë të panjohur të Shqipërisë, i rrethuar nga njerëzit e tij dhe, nga sa duket, i mbrojtur nga Policia, që i lejon të jetojë lirisht, ndonëse në Itali është dënuar me 25 vjet për trafik ndërkombëtar droge.

Kur në dhjetor të vitit 2016 një bos i Ndranghetas kalabreze erdhi ta takojë për të folur për bashkëpunim, ai u përul para Plakut të Madh, duke konfirmuar kështu lajmin se kriminaliteti shqiptar tashmë respektohet edhe nga më e vjetra mes mafieve italiane. Emri i tij, çuditërisht, nuk dihet, pasi, kur Guardia di Finanza italiane provoi ti kërkojë ndihmë Policisë shqiptare për ta identifikuar, autoritetet e Tiranës nuk deshën, ose nuk ditën, të bashkëpunojnë. Kjo ndodhi më 2016. Plaku i Madh mbetet pa emër, pavarësisht nga fakti që hetuesit italianë madje dinë edhe numrin e telefonit të tij, por as kjo deri tani nuk i ka mjaftuar Policisë shqiptare për ta identifikuar.

----------


## Akuamarini

Paratë u groposën me tenxhere - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

Prokuroria dyshon se njëri nga ish-ushtarët profesionistë, Neim Avdulaj është rekrutuar nga grupi i grabitësve duke shfytëzuar dobësinë e tij për lojërat e fatit.

----------


## Akuamarini

Me maska e armë, grabiten dhjetë thasë me valutë - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

Për herë të tretë në pak më shumë se një vit, një grabitje e armatosur ndodh pranë Rinasit. Makina me para është goditur nga mjeti i grabitësve, të cilët me mjete të forta shpërthyen dyert, rrahën policët privatë dhe rrëmbyen paratë.

----------


## Akuamarini

Perleshje dhe gjak ne Gjykaten e Tiranes
Çështjet e divorcit dhe kujdestarisë së fëmijëve kanë shkaktuar shumë plagë sociale në vend, deri edhe viktima.

Kamera e emisionit STOP ka filmuar pamje të pabesueshme në ambientet e Gjykatës së Tiranës, ku një konflikt fizik mes një çifti në proces divorci ka përfshirë edhe policët. Situata ka degraduar deri në gjakosje.

Policia: Shpejt patrullën këtu te Gjykata, shpejt se ka të gjakosur.

Sikurse shihet edhe në pamje, forcat e policisë shoqëruan me dhunë disa persona në komisariat, të cilët u përfshinë në sherr.

Madje një punonjëse policie e angazhuar pranë Gjykatës së Tiranës, është gjakosur në hundë nga sherri mes disa personave për një vendim gjyqësor./tvklan.al

----------


## Akuamarini

A1 Report - Lazarati në normalitet bie "Republika e marijuanës"
LAZARAT- "Republika e marijuanës", "fshati rebel", "fshati i trafikantëve", "kështjella e pamposhtur" janë disa nga emrat që i janë "veshur" Lazaratit ndër vite e deri para dy ditësh, por tashmë këtyre iu duhet shtuar para një "Ish". Të premten, më 19 qershor 2014 rreth orës 17:00 Policia e Shtetit njofton: "Uniformat blu ndodhen në të gjithë territorin e Lazaratit". E lajmi sigurisht që mori dhenë. Lazarati ka rënë pas 5 ditësh përballje mes forcave të rendit dhe një grupi banditësh, të cilët e kanë shfrytëzuar këtë zonë prej vitesh për të kultivuar dhe shitur kanabis sativa. Por për të arritur këtë u nevojit një operacion në shkallë të gjerë i drejtuar nga vetë kreu i Policisë së Shtetit Artan Didi, ku u angazhuan 800 efektivë nga Forcat Speciale të policisë të komisariateve, RENEA, FNSH-ve, të Tiranës, Shkodrës, Fierit, ato të DELTA Forcë, të Drejtorisë së Operacioneve Speciale në Policinë e Shtetit, dhe u përdorën rreth 60 automjete policie, disa autoblinda, madje edhe helikopterë.

Të dielën më 15 qershor policia bën tentativën e parë, për të hyrë në Lazarat në mënyrë normale si në çdo fshat tjetër të vendit, por pritet me armë. Plagoset një 45-vjeçar, banor i fshatit, nga një plumb qorr. U duk sikur policia edhe këtë herë do të mjaftohej me postbllokun në hyrje të fshatit, por jo. Zaret ishin hedhur. Të hënën në mëngjes, më 16 qershor policia fillon të ngjitet në fshat, trafikantët përgjigjen me armë dhe Beteja e Lazaratit fillon. Viktimat e para, grupi i xhirimit të "A1 Report", i cili guxoi duke hyrë i pari në fshatin Lazarat dhe filloi të transmetojë duke njoftuar publikun i pari rreth situatës së rënduar. Banditët qëllojnë me kallashnikov gazetarin Gerti Xhaja, operatorin Renis Kelaj, shoferin Hair Ismailonji dhe përgjegjësin e IT Kreshnik Marku, që shpëtuan vetëm falë ndërhyrjes së banorëve të fshatit. Pamjet e makinës së djegur të "A1 Report" bënë xhiron e botës.

Gjithsesi sulmi i policisë vazhdon. Shënjestra e parë krahu jugor i fshatit, kapanonet e Gate Mahmutajt, njëri prej krerëve të trafikantëve. Kundërpërgjigja është e ashpër. Breshëri kallashnikovi, mitralozi e deri edhe predha mortajash janë hedhur nga banditët kundër forcave të rendit. Rezistenca e fortë dhe plagosja e një oficeri të policisë, bëri që të fillonte të forcohej miti i pathyeshmërisë së Lazaratit, por deklarata e ministrit të Brendshëm Saimir Tahiri: "Dorëzoni armët se nuk ka Zot që u shpëton", demonstroi vendosmërinë e shtetit.

----------


## Akuamarini

Ja aksioni 12 orësh që u përmbyll me ekzekutimin e vrasësit të komandantit
SHKODER - Nënkomisari Simon Gjeta, tashmë dëshmor i Kombit, dha jetën në krye të detyrës në frontin e betejës për të arrestuar autorin e një plagosjeje në fshatin Obot të Ri të Shkodrës i cili për 12 orë qëlloi me breshëri ndaj policisë deri në momentin e fundit kur u qëllua për vdekje nga RENEA.

Por si nisi lufta kundër policisë që i mori jetën kreut të FNSH-së së Shkodrës?

Report TV sjell të gjithë dinamikën e ngjarjes.

Në orën 18.40 minuta policia e Shkodrës u njoftua se në fshatin Obot i Ri, Ruzhdi Arishta kishte plagosur me armë zjarri 21-vjeçarin, Besar Sherbela, kushëririn e tij.

Pas sinjalizimit,  nën drejtimin e nënkomisar Simon Gjetës, forca të Ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë Shkodër, së bashku me efektivët e komisariatit u nisën drejt Obotit.

Me të mbërritur në fshat, uniformat blu rrethuan banesën ku Arishta jetonte i vetëm dhe i kanë bërë thirrje autorit të plagosjes të dorëzohet.

Sipas deklaratës zyrtare të policisë së Shkodrës, sapo efektivët kanë kapërcyer portën hyrëse të banesës së Arishtës, ky i fundit ka hapur zjarr drejt policisë ku për pasojë ka gjetur vdekjen e menjëhershme Simin Gjeta, komandanti i FNSH-s.

Pas rezistencës që Ruzhdi Arishta bëri ndaj policisë dhe vrau specialin e Shkodrës, drejt Obotit u nis reparti RENEA së bashku me 5 autoblinda.

Për më shumë se 8 orë Arishta  ka kundërshtuar dorëzimin dhe herë pas here ka qëlluar me armë automatik nga brenda banesës ku fshihej.

Forcat RENEA përdorën gaz lotsjellës, tymuese e strunë, për ta detyruar autorin që të dilte nga banesa ku Arishta kishte shkëputur energjinë elektrike dhe në errësirë fshihej në aneksin e dhomës.

I vendosur për të mos u dorëzuar dhe me tymues e gaz lotësjellës 56-vjeçari ka bërë sërish kundërshti dhe ka vazhduar të qëllojë drejt RENEA-s.

Pas 12 orësh operacion policorë, shkëmbim zjarri dhe rezistencë e autorit të një plagosje dhe vrasjes së komandantit të FNSH-s, trupat RENEA në 07:10 minuta të mëngjesit të së dielës, me fushë pamje të banesës dhe ndriçim të plotë, duke përdorur kamerat me fibër optikë, për lokalizimin e vendit, ku Arishta fshihej brenda shtëpisë i janë kundërpërgjigjur zjarrit të tij duke e vrarë.

Report TV, nëpërmjet grupit të xhirimit në Shkodër, për 12 ore ndoqi nga afër operacionin policor, duke sjellë mëngjesin e së djelës edhe pamjet ekskluzive të këtij operacioni.

Në këtë operacion u angazhuan 250 trupa policie, 10 automjete lëvizëse si dhe 5 autoblinda përfshi dhe autoblindin që u përdor për shembjen e murit rrethues të banesës së Arishtës.

Humbja e jetës së efektivit Gjeta, si dhe zbatimi i planit të masave kur policia shkeli për herë të parë në banesën e Arishtës tashmë janë përfshirë në një hetim të Prokurorisë së Krimeve të Rënda, e cila pritet të hedhë dritë nëse është zbatuar apo jo me korrektësi rregullorja e policisë për ndërhyrje të tilla.

----------

